
A Facebook Bug Exposed Anonymous Admins of Pages - pferde
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-bug-page-admins-edit-history-doxxing/
======
stanferder
This is why Facebook's policy against multiple accounts is bad. People need
separate (and possibly pseudonymous) accounts for their professional,
personal, and unattributed work.

~~~
drummer
You can have them untill someone reports them. As long as you keep them
private to only manage pages or groups it should be fine.

------
SlowRobotAhead
>posted for 4chan

>doxxed

> pseudonymous artist Banksy, Russian president Vladimir Putin, former US
> secretary of state Hillary Clinton, Canadian prime minister Justin Trudeau,
> the hacking collective Anonymous, climate activist Greta Thunberg, and
> rapper Snoop Dogg, among others

I want to see who posted to these besides the person that said they were.

In some cases it makes sense, I don’t expect Putin to make his own posts, we
already know Clinton does not, but Greta Thunberg? Isn’t the denier campaign
against her that she’s part of a PR initiative and not just a 16yo that made
it to the world stage on her honest activism?

I’d like to see for myself who and _how many people_ were posting on these
people’s behalf - but I don’t want to go 4chan or support doxxing.

Wait... is this actually doxxing? It’s the name of an account that made a post
on a public aite, doesn’t seem like the same as someone’s home address.

~~~
ryanlol
But where does the second x come from?

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
IDK!

 _Doxing or doxxing (from dox, abbreviation of documents)_

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxing](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxing)

------
3xblah
"It's not something most people would have encountered on their own, since it
took navigating to a Page, viewing an edit history, and realizing that there
shouldn't be a name and profile picture assigned to edits to exploit it."

All someone had to do was click "Edit history" when viewing a post. As if no
one ever does that. The Edit history link is included on even on their most
basic mobile interfaces. Am I reading this wrong. This sounds like
backpeddling.

------
zappo2938
Since it is easy to edit a page's html with developer tools, screenshots of
web pages prove nothing and are pointless.

~~~
slykar
In Poland some politicians admitted that the leaks were true.

------
drummer
Not a day seems to go by without major fuckups by Facebook.

------
ve55
Definitely the type of thing a unit test is supposed to catch when you have a
project as large, well-funded, and important as Facebook. Still, bugs of this
type have been exceedingly rare, so I suppose one is bound to happen
eventually.

~~~
t-writescode
All bugs are shallow with a billion users. The infrequency of this kind of
bugs, as you say, is a testament to hard work on Facebook’s side.

